# Walking Dead marathon



## chic (Oct 10, 2015)

Walking Dead Marathon on AMC until season 6 premiere tomorrow night. :love_heart:


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2015)

I am SO ready for the season to start again.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 10, 2015)

Oooooh!  I can hardly wait !  nthego:


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2015)

I've watched these marathons so many times I've sort of just been watching it may one or two, ,three hours over the past few days, likely I'll watch it most of the day starting tomorrow.  I   too am so looking forward to the upcoming season starting YAY  TOMORROW!


----------



## chic (Oct 11, 2015)

I like the earliest episodes where I may have missed a nuance or two. I can seldom see enough of the dead because I get something new out of each viewing. I'll enjoy season 6 very much too. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2015)

I am excited!


----------



## chic (Oct 12, 2015)

I liked the premiere of season 6 very much although what happened wasn't such a surprise because it seemed they were leading up to it at the end of season 5. The black and white interludes were interesting. Eugene surprised me a little but then, he always does. His cowardice is becoming endearing. He has his moments. Rick still looked fine even with bandaids all over his face. Carter's attack was ... grim to say the least. And Glenn was still there?? I could have sworn he was listed in the season 5 finale of survivors we've lost. They even showed his picture. Oh well, he's one of my favorite characters and I hope the writers will write him in for as long as possible. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 12, 2015)

I enjoyed the premiere also. I sensed a difference in Rick, possibly an attempt to reign in the killer aspect of his personality in order to retain greater humanity. Intriguing. Love the different layers.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 12, 2015)

I,m just glad I got to see my most favorite cast of people who I would love to have as my closest friends, I love most of those characters.

It was definitely a terrific first episode of the season, but, at first I thought the color went out on my TV till I realized the two time dimensions they were deliberately displaying, which I thought was both agreat and at times annoying, aspect,but, quite possibly the best thing they could do to move the premier episode along with so much detail as they did.  

I felt the whole storyline with Glen and how he handled things with that guy who tried to kill him,played out very well.  I also like that Morgan and Rick are having these heart to heart they bring out the best in each other.  I love their bond.   Now about the horn my guess, the wo!ves, but,who knows could be an idiot president at Andria


----------



## jujube (Oct 12, 2015)

I was a wee bit _underwhelmed_; I think I just built it up so far in my head that I was expecting more.  I found it a bit choppy, though, with the back-and-forth.  Damn, doesn't it just drive you crazy when you get your ducks..err...zombies all in a row and somebody starts blowing the horn???


----------



## AprilT (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes JJ, we new it wasn't gonna go smoothly, but, that dang horn thing really made me not only want to reach out and slap the culprit, but, it also made me want to slap the writers back into another dimension.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorrry, late to this TWD thread.   Season six really has come on strong, no falling asleep during ep 1 or 2! 

Wonder what "JSS" meant?



> Tonight, we saw Enid not only write the letters on the car window, but also on her hand, before revealing its definition which you may have missed the first time around.
> "JSS" was Enid's way of saying, "Just Survive Somehow." This was evidenced by the note she left for Carl before disappearing following the Wolves attack on Alexandria.



Link->->clicky


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2015)

Still underwhelmed.  I don't know....I'm just not enjoying it as much as last season.  I'm getting confused.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 21, 2015)

JSS= just survive somehow.  

Oops!.  I missed reading where the meaning was already spelled out above.

So far two terrific episodes, but, at some time point, the show has to take a change direction to a degree, tie things up or just decide it's going to be a pure slasher show. If the latter then I will have to bail.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 24, 2015)

jujube said:


> Still underwhelmed.  I don't know....I'm just not enjoying it as much as last season.  I'm getting confused.



The episode that was confusing to me was when they were doing kind-of a little "back-story" flashback thing with the black&white, then would be back in color in the "present".    The Talking Dead show(either TV or online) is helpful in clearing up the confusing parts.


----------

